# Remey Jr. to do seminar at my home school



## thesandman (Mar 17, 2009)

...and I'm going to miss it by 3 days!!

I'm currently living in NY but my home school is Kinney Karate in St. Petersburg, FL.   Modern Arnis has been a big part of our schools system since way before I ever started and 90% of my Arnis training came from the professor himself.  (we miss you!)

I'm moving back to FL on the 30th and the seminar is the 27th!  I'm sad. :-(

Just posting to share my pain with you all.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear that as training with Remy Jr. is a lot of fun!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry for your pain but I am sure you will have other chances since they are a school that teaches the old ways.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2009)

Tough break!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 17, 2009)

Bummer! I have trained with him. Very nice guy.


----------

